# Anyone from the Nordic countries?



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hello,Is there anyone who is from the Nordic countries (Denmark, Finland, Iceland, Norway and Sweden)? I live in Sweden, but I feel almost alone here...


----------



## 21705 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm from sweden as well, so you're not alone.


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Menelwa,Wow, what a surprise that you also are from Sweden... Vad roligt!


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

yes me!i'm from iceland


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Day,What a surprise that you are from Iceland, itÂ´s one of my "dream"-countries! I have heard from those who have travelled to Iceland that itÂ´s a totally amazing country with beatiful landscape!!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wow day! from Iceland!


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

yeah the landscape is beautiful if you like snow!!! northern lights and midnight sun.. but in the wintertime the weather can be bad.....!!!!! and in the winter it's dark almost 24 hours, that can be deprassing.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

> quote:northern lights and midnight


I would like to see some photos Day.It must be beautiful!


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

I know several Swedes who have been to Iceland and all they say that the landscape and the nature in Iceland is just amazing!!! Once, I saw an Icelandic film called "BenjaminÂ´s Summer" (the original title was in Icelandic, but I donÂ´t remember it). It was sooooo nice to see the lovely houses in Iceland







By the way, my fiancÃ© who has been to Iceland bought me a child book in Icelandic as a souvenir. The book title is "Emma fÃ¦r mislinga". ItÂ´s nice to see that you can guess quite a lot what the texts are saying, but I know that Icelandic grammar is much more difficult and complicated than Swedish







Byt the way, I have a question to Dayand SpAsMaN. How do you get your lovely pictures as an avator? I have a picture on my computer which I want to use as my avator, but I just donÂ´t know how to get it here. In the page of "My profile", it says that you have to give a http-address and not a browser from your computer. I donÂ´t have any homepage and wonder if itÂ´s possible to use my picture on my computer...


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

i just found those pictures on the internet!!!!!picture number 3 is a summer night


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Super!!!


----------



## 18361 (Feb 23, 2006)

Emma fÃ¦r mislinga: Emma gets measlesi probably read this book when i was a kid!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Hej Aurora!Hur ar laget? Jag tala Svenska for att min pojkvan ar fran Ostersund, men, jag ar fran Skottland! Hoppas at du ha det bra...KramRachael xXx


----------



## 19475 (May 27, 2005)

Hej Rachael!Vad roligt att du kan svenska, otroligt!!! Jag har nu lite frÃ¥gor till dig (av nyfikenhet), sÃ¥ jag skickar ett privatmeddelande till dig om det Ã¤r okej fÃ¶r din del...







Ha det sÃ¥ bra och kram!!


----------



## 21787 (Mar 26, 2006)

Kan du skickar en e-post till mig - rachael3000###hotmail.comDu behÃ¶ver rÃ¥dfrÃ¥ga dig om en sak? ForlÃ¥t, min svenska ar inte bra







Jag talar grammatiskt mycket dÃ¥ligt!!!RachL x


----------

